# My Mouse Scrolling Not Working on 13



## michaelll (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi! Recently I've tried freebsd, it is much more awesome than those linux distros, and I think this is what an unix-like OS should actually be. However, I've encounter some problems that are beyond my knowledge:
I've install the OS using VirtualBox, and VBox reports that "Mouse Integeration" is On, and with some configurations on `/etc/rc.conf`:


```
# /etc/rc.conf
hostname=""
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
```

However when I ssh to it, all my man page cannot scroll up and down by my mouse scroll wheel. `dmesg | grep mouse` has no output, and  'dmesg | grep ps' has some weird output:


```
# dmesg | grep ps
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
WARNING: Device "psm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.0.
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
```


Could anyone give some advices? Would be much appreciated!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2022)

michaelll said:


> I've install the OS using VirtualBox, and VBox reports that "Mouse Integeration" is On, and with some configurations on `/etc/rc.conf`:


Only relevant if you use the VirtualBox GUI to access the guest's console. 



michaelll said:


> However when I ssh to it, all my man page cannot scroll up and down by my mouse scroll wheel.


This has nothing to do with the mouse settings on the FreeBSD guest.


----------



## michaelll (Mar 10, 2022)

SirDice said:


> This has nothing to do with the mouse settings on the FreeBSD guest.


Thanks for the reply!

Although this behavior might not be considered as a "normal behavior" in FreeBSD, it is a default setting across the multiple platforms that I've used (macOS, Linux distrOS).
In fact I just want to see some man pages for some syscall/stdlib API, really simple tasks for a developer, so what should I do to make my mouse scrolling available when looking through the man pages?
May I have some effective advices? Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2022)

man(1) uses less(1), strictly speaking it uses whatever the PAGER variable has been set to and PAGER is set to less(1) by default.  


```
--mouse
              Enables mouse input: scrolling the mouse wheel down moves
              forward in the file, scrolling the mouse wheel up moves
              backwards in the file, and clicking the mouse sets the "#" mark
              to the line where the mouse is clicked.  The number of lines to
              scroll when the wheel is moved can be set by the --wheel-lines
              option.  Mouse input works only on terminals which support X11
              mouse reporting, and on the Windows version of less.
```

You might be able to set this by setting the LESS environment variable:

```
LESS   Options which are passed to less automatically.
```


----------



## michaelll (Mar 10, 2022)

SirDice said:


> man(1) uses less(1), strictly speaking it uses whatever the PAGER variable has been set to and PAGER is set to less(1) by default.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


So nice! Thanks! Really saved my day!!!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 12, 2022)

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums.


michaelll said:


> So nice! Thanks! Really saved my day!



If you like, add the _Solved_ prefix.


I often _temporarily_ use a different pager, for example: 

`man -P more 8 sysrc`

– preceded by (Konsole) Control-Shift-K to clear scrollback and reset. After I finish paging down, the entire page remains.


----------

